# tundra or chevy 1/2 ton



## mainetruck (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi folks - I've read the posts and haven't found one that directly addresses my question. 

I've got a new house in maine with aprox 1/2 mile road to plow to get to it. We live here all the time so will need to keep the road open. Just sold my duramax diesel so looking at picking up a used pickup truck and getting a new plow

I'm interested in either getting a 2004-06 Tundra double cab or a 2004-2007 chevy/gmc 1/2 ton extended cab. 

Looking at the plowing abilities of these two trucks, will I be able to get the job done? We live on coast so not that much snow. 

of the two trucks, those with real world experience, will one out perform the other? 
Besides our road and driveway I will NOT be doing any other plowing. I'm sure stepping up to a 3/4 ton would really do the job the best but I don't need one for everyday driving and this truck will be my everyday rig. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Silverado for ease of getting a plow installed.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*long lane*

i think you would be better served by the half ton chevy or gmc ,as to the plow availability .only a 1/2 mile and not much snow but it will pile up as you push and the bigger plow and weight of the chevy/gmc might come in handy .plus the resale value on the plow .


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I think you should get the one who's headquaters are in Detroit at the renissance center.


----------



## mainetruck (Sep 7, 2010)

so is the weight the issue? The chevy/gmc will have more weight behind them to push the big banks back?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*long lane*

well i think it a weight and power issue as the snow bank builds up to were you dont loose traction and power in the push .the weight of snow will be building as you go .jmo :salute:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

should be a simple answer.

Buy American vehicles.


----------



## mainetruck (Sep 7, 2010)

can we please keep this on topic and address the question of which truck will work best for my application. 
keep options of usa vs others out of this 
thanks


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

mainetruck;1068509 said:


> can we please keep this on topic and address the question of which truck will work best for my application.
> keep options of usa vs others out of this
> thanks


You should get a 3/4 ton gas engine......but if not Chevy half ton is better than the Tundra.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

mainetruck;1068509 said:


> can we please keep this on topic and address the question of which truck will work best for my application.
> keep options of usa vs others out of this
> thanks


hey your the one that made it chevy vs toyota....

shoulda been two american vehicles.

the AMERICAN vehicle always works best for your application as long as your application is in AMERICA.


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

i had a silverado and i can say it works great. Has alot of power and you have alot more options on plow size for your application. Front end on the tundras are light weight and you will be limited to what plow sizes you can use. 
Everyone here has a valid point about length of your driveway in regards to the lenght and weight of the snow as it piles up. If you have a short (meaning a homestead Plow) plow on the tundra you will have to make more or frequent passes. If you have a tall (meaning a pro- plow or midweight) you can wait longer and make less pass. either way the number of passes with be determined by the rate of snow fall. But i would stick with the chevy just because the of options on what plow you can get and it will carry the weight of the plow better. Just my 2 cents


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I hate foreign cars! Especially toyota and Honda!
Get the chevy!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

ajslands;1068536 said:


> I hate foreign cars! Especially toyota and Honda!
> Get the chevy!


there is nothing I despise more than the tundra in the automobile world.

i'll respect a rice-beater racer over one of those....but not really at all.

hell...get the FORD


----------



## mainetruck (Sep 7, 2010)

Mile high - While I appreciate your loyalty to the Ford, your comments have done nothing to address the merits of my questions. Keep it on topic and if you have an option on which truck will work better and why, share. 

I’m looking to discuss the uses of these trucks in my application. Which would work the best moving snow. Can them move the snow on my ½ mile road, ect. 

Several folks here have posted thoughtful answers to my questions, looking at the use of these trucks in my application, addressing the ease of finding a good plow, the weight behind a truck to push the banks. 

To those that have given advice in comparing and contrasting, thanks.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

mainetruck;1068580 said:


> Mile high - While I appreciate your loyalty to the Ford, your comments have done nothing to address the merits of my questions. Keep it on topic and if you have an option on which truck will work better and why, share.
> 
> I'm looking to discuss the uses of these trucks in my application. Which would work the best moving snow. Can them move the snow on my ½ mile road, ect.
> 
> ...


Here are the plain facts...

Either one of those trucks you mentioned will plow just fine...they'll both push great if you have the traction...the real question is what color are you going to pick out on the GM...

You are limited with your plow choice with the half ton trucks as there FGVWR are absolutely horrible.. and both of your choices have independent front suspension which sux.

You probably won't be plowing that much so I wouldn't even worry about stuff breaking and if it does...deal with it then.

I would go with around a 700# total weight plow for either one of the trucks..

I just can't see how you can think about going around in a toyota right now in our world....people just don't get it.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my own professional oppinion; ford makes the best plow trucks, and that is why the majority of snowplowers use them. 

Toyota makes light duty trucks so you probably want something that'll last!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If your looking at Tundras that are 2006 or older, don't bother. They don't make plows for them except very light duty plows like the Fisher Home Steader. But the 2007 and newer Tundras handle plows great. I have a 2010 Tundra Double Cab 4x4 with the 4.6L engine. I have a 7.5' Fisher SD on it. It plows great.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

The older Tundras are not quite full size trucks...they're like 7/8 scale...a bit bigger than a Dakota, but not much.

I'd go the half ton route of your listed choices. Load up a thousand pounds of ballast in the back...you might want to consider buying a sander to do your driveway after you plow it, which would take care of the weight issue.

But in my opinion, you're opening yourself up to a world of hurt here. In my opinion, living in Maine with a half mile driveway, a half ton truck isn't going to cut it for you...it'll do the job, but its going to be really rough on that truck. I'd opt for a 3/4 or 1 ton yard truck and get yourself something decent to drive to work. You're talking about an awful lot of work for any truck here, especially as the season progresses and the snowbanks get higher and higher. Stuff is going to break while plowing, that is a fact...try to avoid doing that with your daily driver.

On the other subtopic here, while I applaud you guys saying buy American, the OP is looking at used vehicles, not new...doesn't really make a difference which brand he buys. If he gets a 5 year old Toyota, the sales revenue from that truck go to the used car dealer, not Toyota. I happen to think the American vehicle here is the better choice, but not because its an American vehicle...its because its the better tool for the job.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Mercer hit it right one the nose. The tundra was updated in the last couple years with a heavier gvwr and a little heavier front end. It will come down to a few things. First off, are you going to be looking for a new or used plow. If you will buying a new one, well then its almost a wash. The GM will handle a bigger plow, but not that big a deal for you. If your looking for a used plow, good luck finding one for that tundra. Next, take both trucks for a ride. This will be your every day truck for possibly the next ten years. You may find you like the driveability or ride much better in one of the trucks. There is nothing wrong with the tundra. It is a very reliable truck and will do your 1 driveway just fine. Now dont get me wrong guys, I am all about american trucks, I run GMCs, always have always will. Truth is, either will work. Just comes down to which truck you like better and what you are looking for for a plow. Just make sure you do get a fullsize plow or you will be very disappointed.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

stay away from double cabs also they are to long to plow with, you will get nothing but stuck... Look for an older chevy or ford with a plow alreay on and skip the tundra. I'd look for something in the 2-3k range and then plow and be happy.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

woodsman;1069205 said:


> stay away from double cabs also they are to long to plow with, you will get nothing but stuck...


too long to plow with?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

woodsman;1069205 said:


> stay away from double cabs also they are to long to plow with, you will get nothing but stuck


I plow with a Double Cab and I don't get stuck.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

mayhem;1068896 said:


> But in my opinion, you're opening yourself up to a world of hurt here. In my opinion, living in Maine with a half mile driveway, a half ton truck isn't going to cut it for you...it'll do the job, but its going to be really rough on that truck. I'd opt for a 3/4 or 1 ton yard truck and get yourself something decent to drive to work. You're talking about an awful lot of work for any truck here, especially as the season progresses and the snowbanks get higher and higher. Stuff is going to break while plowing, that is a fact...try to avoid doing that with your daily driver.


Mayhem said it perfectly .Test drive the tundra and gm trucks. choose a half ton for what you want. then pick up an older chevy or gmc 3/4 or 1 ton with a plow already on it for cheap. make sure your components are all in working order and plow with that. your ONLY doing your driveway meaning you'll never be on the streets so not like youd even need tags or registration or insurance on this vehicle.This way you get your work done with the vehicle that can handle it while preserving your daily driver at the same time. its the best of both worlds. Please buy a chevy or GMC though, those tundras are so ugly! wouldnt catch me within 100 feet of one of them but hey thats my opinion.lol


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mainetruck;1068384 said:


> Hi folks - I've read the posts and haven't found one that directly addresses my question.
> 
> I've got a new house in maine with aprox 1/2 mile road to plow to get to it. We live here all the time so will need to keep the road open. Just sold my duramax diesel so looking at picking up a used pickup truck and getting a new plow
> 
> ...


If those are the only 2 options, i'd say definately the gm half ton


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

ajslands;1068436 said:


> I think you should get the one who's headquaters are in Detroit at the renissance center.


someone else on here does thier homework wesport


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

FLC2004;1070315 said:


> someone else on here does thier homework wesport


Yes sir! :salute:


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Technique matters too. You want to plow with the snow, if it is coming down like crazy you will need to plow every couple of hours. Don't expect to sleep in late during a storm, then get up at 10am and plow that driveway.

Any decent truck with a decent plow will do a good job, provided you keep up with it. And, make sure you push the snow as far as you can, not just to the end of the driveway. By the time mid-winter arrives you will be out of places to put it.


----------



## Kroozin Kooler (Sep 7, 2010)

I am going to agree with mayhem that the older Tundras are more of a 3/8 ton truck. On the other hand the 07 & up are more of a 5/8 ton truck!!! I have a 2010 Tundra and HP is no issue I have pulled a skid steer that my 09 chevy 1/2 ton would not have even thought about pulling. I think either of your 2 choices would be close but if you were to expand your option to an 07 or newer Tundra there is no comparison. I love mine for everyday driving it is a nice ride & with the 5.7 I-force I have plenty of power. I would suggest you go to the truck forums and read around too http://www.toyotatundraforum.com/ or http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forum.php


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Kroozin Kooler;1071896 said:


> I am going to agree with mayhem that the older Tundras are more of a 3/8 ton truck. On the other hand the 07 & up are more of a 5/8 ton truck!!! I have a *2010 Tundra and HP is no issue I have pulled a skid steer that my 09 chevy 1/2 ton would not have even thought about pulling*. I think either of your 2 choices would be close but if you were to expand your option to an 07 or newer Tundra there is no comparison. I love mine for everyday driving it is a nice ride & with the 5.7 I-force I have plenty of power. I would suggest you go to the truck forums and read around too http://www.toyotatundraforum.com/ or http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forum.php


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

after ridding in the yotta i would have to say they make a good race truck have good power, but it all comes down to if i work the piss out of this what ones going to last? take into consideration yotta just recently made a full size on the other hand gm has had full size truck out before i was sperm so if that says anything, buy AMERICAN!ussmileyflag


----------

